# Mobility scooter anyone.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Always thought there was a market for pimped "scooters" :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great scooter that dear Wrench. If or when I am forced to resort to a mobility scooter as short-range transport, I'll give you a ring, and we can arrange terms. Perhaps you can also organise a conversion to steam - that would be really something. :laugh:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Haha great idea, can I have a series one Landy version? :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Really cool that , why be the same?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Love it! *Love it! * *Love it!* :notworthy:

Can I put my name down for one on the Motability Scheme do you think!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Haha great idea, can I have a series one Landy version? :thumbsup:


 Ahem.












> Great scooter that dear Wrench. If or when I am forced to resort to a mobility scooter as short-range transport, I'll give you a ring, and we can arrange terms. Perhaps you can also organise a conversion to steam - that would be really something. :laugh:


 They are kits you fit onto existing scooters. I saw the ads in Classic Plant magazine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm sure the Sultan would approve of this one...










Mach taking supplies back to his submarine...










Roger (The Dodger) already has one...










:laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure about the Yorkshire Terrier on your face look but I could see myself tooting up to the ASDA on one of these.

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Not sure about the Yorkshire Terrier on your face look but I could see myself tooting up to the ASDA on one of these.
> 
> :biggrin:


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


>


 That's were all the old Asda trolley wheels (never steer straight) go then ?

:biggrin:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> They are kits you fit onto existing scooters. I saw the ads in Classic Plant magazine. :thumbsup:


 OMG!! I want that one. :wheelchair:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> OMG!! I want that one. :wheelchair:


 There's one thing, it'll be better than a real one.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Always thought there was a market for pimped "scooters" :laugh:


 Love the old Sentinels. They still have one that runs around Whitby in the summer. They had several turn up at the Tyne Tees Truck run in the early days that I used to attend with my father. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

RSR934 said:


> Love the old Sentinels. They still have one that runs around Whitby in the summer. They had several turn up at the Tyne Tees Truck run in the early days that I used to attend with my father. :thumbsup:


 Sadly now banned by the Whitby and North Yorkshire Council...on the grounds of pollution.....and this is the team that agreed to fracking and potash mines and...and...


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

bridgeman said:


> Sadly now banned by the Whitby and North Yorkshire Council...on the grounds of pollution.....and this is the team that agreed to fracking and potash mines and...and...


 That doesn't surprise me in the least. Must have been high on their list of important stuff rather than important stuff. Oh well, i'll probably have to go further afield to see these now.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


>


 I want that 37 woody soooo bad , id even consider eating myself obese to get one !! :laugh:

deano


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

I think this one is the winner. :yes:



> Great scooter that dear Wrench. If or when I am forced to resort to a mobility scooter as short-range transport, I'll give you a ring, and we can arrange terms. Perhaps you can also organise a conversion to steam - that would be really something. :laugh:


 I think the steam is off a kettle cleverly made to look like part of the scooter so you can have a brew on the go.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What a great thread this has turned out to be!

I never thought there was so much to enjoy about mobility scooters, and the pictures are a joy to behold.

:laugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Colin Furze, the 'mad inventor' made the first record breaking mobilty scooter, but I think this one is faster than his....






Perfect for those trips to the local charity shop..... :laugh:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I would want one of these.


----------

